
Female CEOs Blast Forbes List of Innovative Leaders That Includes Only One Woman - ohjeez
https://www.npr.org/2019/09/11/759899375/female-ceos-blast-forbes-list-of-innovative-leaders-that-includes-only-one-woman
======
xhkkffbf
I would be more sympathetic if they could point to someone who had done
something super cool in the last few years. Yes, 23 and Me was a clever
company a long time ago, but lately I've been wondering just what they'll ever
do for an encore. How many times can people test their DNA and find a
connection to one of the endless 5th cousins that make up my listing?

Or look at her sister, the one who runs YouTube. The user interface hasn't
changed in a bazillion years. It may even predate her arrival. The only
"innovation" lately is canceling more and more people, not exactly a proud
moment of innovation. It's more like the return of fascism.

I could go on. Spanx, another company mentioned in the piece, was a very
clever marketing idea but it was founded in 2000, almost two decades ago. And
lets face it, the girdle was really an invention from post WWII.

So yeah, let's make the list diverse but let's not populate it with fakes who
are from the conference cycle where their only claim to fame is being the
token X who codes.

~~~
ohjeez
The fact that you can't think of several innovative women demonstrates why
such a list is necessary.

------
legostormtroopr
The responses to this Twitter post from the Forbes journalist read like a
classic Struggle Session -
[https://twitter.com/RandallLane/status/1171175020992876544](https://twitter.com/RandallLane/status/1171175020992876544)

Forbes made list, other people don't like that like, that should be the end of
it. But people are making out that the publication of a list of CEOs not
including enough women is tantamount to a reversal of womens sufferage.

~~~
ohjeez
NOT ENOUGH? When there is only ONE?!

